# Am I cooking the eggs? Eggs are likely not fertile, trying to find out why...



## Stoneman (Sep 3, 2018)

I have some concerns about how the eggs could be cooked. (Indian star tortoise)

For some reason my expensive supposedly highly accurate R-Com is sitting at 90-91° even though the temp is set at 88. Is that temperature lethal to the embryos? 

Should I not bathe a large female of breeding age above temperatures eggs are supposed to incubate at? Because torts are exothermic, they aren't regulating the temps inside. How would this not be damaging to embryos inside if their internal temperature exceeds the healthy temperature of developing embryos? I use a laser and I usually fill the water at around 95°F. Which is right degrees higher than maximum recommended incubation temperatures. 

Not temperature related, but my largest female will climb up to the top of her water bowl, and then miss a grab at the side and splash down. Should I be concerned about this rapid splashing movement? Could this cause problems to developing embryos within her body? I know once eggs are laid, they require no turning from that position, so how could it not be damaging for them to be rattled before being laid?

Last but not least, when the torts under heating elements are resting, if they are healthy do they perhaps cook the embryos inside while they are basking?

I know it is common for eggs not to hatch from a female within her first year of laying. But I would hate for the mistake to have been on my part and not theirs. I have candled the eggs from above the shoebox very quickly and have not seen growth. I am upset by this. I want to eliminate all risky variables for future eggs.


----------



## Stoneman (Sep 3, 2018)

I have two hyrgo/thermos in there, one reads the temperature it is supposed to be within a tenth of a degree, and the other with the humidity. The incubators thermostat does not align with the non-connected, battery operated thermometers. However, one has gotten up to 90.1. So I think it is running high for some damn reason. I have lowered the thermostat to 87.2 and it is now giving me 88 as the thermostats temp


----------



## Millerlite (Sep 4, 2018)

Not 100 percent on IST eggs. But 90-91 seems high, Idk if its cooking them though. I always had my high end incubator temps at 88 89 max. and more like 83-84 on a cooler incubator temp. 85-86 Its kind of in the middle when it comes to eggs. Sounds like your getting the thermostat locked in. I have multiple thermometers in my incubator, lucky my incubator holds temp pretty well, but I always worry. 

How old are your stars? You have witnessed successful breeding behavior and mounting? I would say its possible they just arn't fertile. I know size is important for breeding. I use to have stars way back, always wanted to get back into them, such a beautiful species. Hopefully someone can give better answers though. You seem to be figuring it out though by trial and error lol. Think now that you have it dialed back it will have good results. 

Kyle


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 4, 2018)

I have a couple of appliances that don't read the correct temp. I use a thermometer inside the unit, and set the unit's temp accordingly. For instance, if I set the unit to be at 88F, but the thermometer says it's 90F then I turn down the dial to 85f or until the thermometer reads where I want.


----------



## Stoneman (Sep 5, 2018)

@Millerlite I am not sure if they have successfully mated, although I have seen quite a few attempts. They dont always have the best angle for me to see the XXX content lol. I have a male that is 6" and mostly done growing. I have another male that is 4.5" with very slow growth, and I have a female 7.5" that I house together. I rotate housing for the males and a juvenile group of females that are 5-5.5". I have no idea how old they all are. I can only speculate. I know the oldest they likely are is 7, so they are young enough to produce but far from experienced. I think you may be right though. Maybe some of them just aren't mature or experienced enough to make it happen yet. I enjoy them a lot. I hope you get a colony again soon, they sure make me happy most days!

Thank you @Yvonne G I will try that and get it dialed in that way. I am glad I'm not the only one experiencing this.


----------

